# Lost Screw for Rod roller



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Have an old Shakespeare WonderRod with full rollers and found one of the rollers on the garage floor recently. No sign of the tiny screw that holds it in anywhere.

Any idea where I can get one of these?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

PM Pompano Joe or OceanMaster. One of them will definitely have one & will probably be more than happy to hook you up.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

ThaFish said:


> PM Pompano Joe or OceanMaster. One of them will definitely have one & will probably be more than happy to hook you up.


Yeah, I've got some, used.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Just thought I'd update this old thread of mine to let everyone know in case someone has a similar problem.

I found the right screw today. Hall's Hardware in Milton has all kinds of teeny-tiny stainless machine screws.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

They are available from Aftco and you can get them from anywhere that stocks Aftco components.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Smitty81 said:


> They are available from Aftco and you can get them from anywhere that stocks Aftco components.


For .22 cents? Near Pace?

Besides .... Hall's Hardware is a really cool place to browse around.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am sure that you can get them at your local hardware store and wasn't trying to encourage anyone otherwise. However, all of us don't live near Pace and might need more than just the screw. I was just adding that they are available from Aftco (who made the roller in the first place) should someone need to order them. Good luck with your project.


----------

